# A few more red ones . . .



## Kevin

I dropped a few more this afternoon, but I don't think I'll be able to get them out until later this week. I have a family commitment tomorrow, and then tomorrow night it starts raining again. I left in a hurry knowing all this, so I just stuffed my Glock in my hip pocket and didn't grab the holster. Bad idea. 

While scouting the acreage making my plan I covered roughly a 7 acre area pretty quick marking trees and plotting my entry/exit strategy. At some point the Glock departed my hip pocket, so I have to have the wife go find it for me. That's her special job, to find stuff for me. 

Anyhow here's a few pics to feed the addiction . . . 

[attachment=934]

[attachment=935]

[attachment=936]

[attachment=937]

[attachment=938]

[attachment=939]

[attachment=940]

[attachment=941]

[attachment=942]


I dropped more than are shown here, but I was busy looking for my 10mm trying to find it before the sun went down. No joy. :cray:



.


----------



## Daniel

I think your acreage is on a nuclear waste disposal site or some kind of chemical weapons dumping ground. That's the only explanation for that color.


----------



## CodyS

and here was me thinking you had a limited supply


----------



## Daniel

Metal detector!


----------



## Kevin

Daniel said:


> Metal detector!



Yes I had that decided on the way out yesterday.



.


----------



## Twig Man

kevin, I notice you cut some trees low to the ground and some you cut much higher . I dont do any logging so could you explain if there is a reason for this.


----------



## Kevin

SonshineCalls said:


> kevin, I notice you cut some trees low to the ground and some you cut much higher . I dont do any logging so could you explain if there is a reason for this.



The two biggest factors are my escape routes and a bend in the tree. If there's a severe bend near the ground I'll make the cut there. If my escape routes are hindered somewhat I'll make the cut where I am already on my feet and can make a quicker exit should the need arise than if I were on my knees and legs. I always take the stump after the tree is felled anyway. 


Good question.


----------



## Twig Man

Kevin said:


> SonshineCalls said:
> 
> 
> 
> kevin, I notice you cut some trees low to the ground and some you cut much higher . I dont do any logging so could you explain if there is a reason for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two biggest factors are my escape routes and a bend in the tree. If there's a severe bend near the ground I'll make the cut there. If my escape routes are hindered somewhat I'll make the cut where I am already on my feet and can make a quicker exit should the need arise than if I were on my knees and legs. I always take the stump after the tree is felled anyway.
> 
> 
> Good question.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## CodyC

I noticed that it appears you bore-cut at least some of those trees. Do you do that as standard practice or was it because of lean, wind, both?


----------



## davidgiul

This a an informative post with good pictures. Thanks Kevin
Dave


----------



## Kevin

CodyC said:


> I noticed that it appears you bore-cut at least some of those trees. Do you do that as standard practice or was it because of lean, wind, both?



I bore cut all leaners and leave some holding wood so I control when it breaks and also to prevent a barber chair. I also use it on smaller diameter trees that are heavily pigmented to prevent as much tearout as possible. 

I also sometimes will drop a tree standing, even though it may not be a leaner and even though I would otherwise cut it nearer the ground, when I am so fatigued that I have no business being in the bush but am too hardheaded to stop.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kieth, that sounds good to me. .. will you be bring some along or just your bride?-----good luck---------------old forester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said anything on the phone when you've called me Keith, but I'm not gonna let it slide in public. See those 5 blue letters up there on my post. They are spelled Kevin!
> 
> No kids. Just we two Texans.
> 
> P.S. Take it easy, Conrad.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ah yes, the joys of getting old. Not only is Old Forester grumpy, but he is hard of hearing and his sight must be going. You need to make those 5 letters in 48 size font.Yeah
:davidguil:


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow what pictures, It looks like Kevin's new motto is " Earth first, We'll clear cut the other planets later!" :rotflmao3: :teethlaugh:  :lolol:


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*

Kevin, is there anymore of the really red FBE hanging around your house wanting a ride up North?


----------



## gvwp

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



BangleGuy said:


> Kevin, is there anymore of the really red FBE hanging around your house wanting a ride up North?



While BangleGuy is asking you got any trailers of those logs available to send north? Those are fabulous logs.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



BangleGuy said:


> Kevin, is there anymore of the really red FBE hanging around your house wanting a ride up North?



Yes most likely. But I always have a hard time remembering the orientation and size you need. Need a refresher course on that.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



gvwp said:


> While BangleGuy is asking you got any trailers of those logs available to send north? Those are fabulous logs.



I'll have some more logs as soon as the flood plain dries enough to get back in there, but it's been raining almost everyday. 

What size logs and how many you looking for?


----------



## gvwp

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



Kevin said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> While BangleGuy is asking you got any trailers of those logs available to send north? Those are fabulous logs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have some more logs as soon as the flood plain dries enough to get back in there, but it's been raining almost everyday.
> 
> What size logs and how many you looking for?
Click to expand...


I wish we had your rain up here and I bet you wish you had our drought down there. Dangerously dry up here. Seriously though if the logs are like the good red starburst logs and your price is reasonable and we can make transportation work I can use a trailer load. We like to be in the 16-26" range on diameter. 8' 6" - 10' 6" lengths.


----------



## chippin-in

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*

Hey Kevin, does the red look the same in the small limbs also, like 4-6" diameter. I was thinking about doing some coasters from limbs of trees to see how they would come out. I have some oak and pecan here, but thought FBE would be cool with the starburst look.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*

Hey Kevin, sorry I dredged this thread up out of the archives!:irishjig: But your FBE is some great stuff! Send your rain to Colorado! Along with some FBE :rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



gvwp said:


> I wish we had your rain up here and I bet you wish you had our drought down there. Dangerously dry up here. Seriously though if the logs are like the good red starburst logs and your price is reasonable and we can make transportation work I can use a trailer load. We like to be in the 16-26" range on diameter. 8' 6" - 10' 6" lengths.



Yeah seems to be feast or famine don't it. Sure thing - if we can get together on price be happy to work a deal. If that works out let me know what you mean by trailer load so before I harvest I'll know how many to drop for you.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



chippin-in said:


> Hey Kevin, does the red look the same in the small limbs also, like 4-6" diameter. I was thinking about doing some coasters from limbs of trees to see how they would come out. I have some oak and pecan here, but thought FBE would be cool with the starburst look.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



Not usually. But most of the real smaller trees have a nice pattern. I can drop one for you next time in and you can look at one. They do make pretty coasters I have made some with saplings as have many customers.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



BangleGuy said:


> Hey Kevin, sorry I dredged this thread up out of the archives!:irishjig: But your FBE is some great stuff! Send your rain to Colorado! Along with some FBE :rotflmao3:



Never understood why some people think it's bad to bring up an old post. Those are often the ones that become the most interesting. There's always a few members on most forums that just jump all over anyone who posts in an old thread. "Can't you see this thread is 5 years old!"  

Anyhow let me have those specs Eric and I may have something for you right now.


----------



## gvwp

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



Kevin said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had your rain up here and I bet you wish you had our drought down there. Dangerously dry up here. Seriously though if the logs are like the good red starburst logs and your price is reasonable and we can make transportation work I can use a trailer load. We like to be in the 16-26" range on diameter. 8' 6" - 10' 6" lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seems to be feast or famine don't it. Sure thing - if we can get together on price be happy to work a deal. If that works out let me know what you mean by trailer load so before I harvest I'll know how many to drop for you.
Click to expand...


Standard semi log trailer. Not sure how many you have but from the pics it looks like you have plenty. Not sure what it would cost to get them here either. We brought in a load of logs from PA and it was around $1000. What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## BangleGuy

*RE: A few more red ones . . .*



Kevin said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin, sorry I dredged this thread up out of the archives!:irishjig: But your FBE is some great stuff! Send your rain to Colorado! Along with some FBE :rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood why some people think it's bad to bring up an old post. Those are often the ones that become the most interesting. There's always a few members on most forums that just jump all over anyone who posts in an old thread. "Can't you see this thread is 5 years old!"
> 
> Anyhow let me have those specs Eric and I may have something for you right now.
Click to expand...


I was just teasing :lolol:, I didn't know if you were wanting to rest up from all of the chainsawing this spring 

I am looking for some great red coloring, 4 x 4 x 10 or 11 that will just fit into a LFRB.


----------

